# QCTP Nut



## YotaBota (Dec 7, 2022)

What I thought was going to be an afternoon project turned into a couple of days play. My BXA tool post needs a 1" wrench to loosen/tighten the nut which is a pita to keep track of the wrench so I figured I'd make a new nut with a handle.

Turns out the threads are metric and my lathe is metric illiterate and I don't have a metric tap that size so I made a whole new setup. The new t-nut, post and nut are all 5/8 - 18 single pointed on the lathe and turned out really well. The threaded holes were done to about 90% on the lathe and finished off with a tap. The original handle (black) has 1/2 - 13 at the post end and metric at the knob end, weird. The new handle is 1/2 -13 at the post and 3/8 -16 at the knob end with a taper from 1/2 to 3/8, thank you TA.  The original handle has flats for a 10mm wrench so to keep the need for one wrench I did the same on the new handle as well.

On the top of the post I tapped a 1/4 - 28 hole for a post that can hold a DTI or micrometer or whatever, some one else mentioned this in another thread and it sounded like a good plan.

As is normal I missed taking in progress pictures but here is the end result. Pictures show the original, the new parts, the new parts and post all together and milling the flats on the new handle. The Rose-Index hasn't arrived yet so I had to improvise the 180 degree spin of the handle using nuts.
















If I had it do over the only change would be to add bit more clearance between the two handles, if I'm not careful I can bang my knuckles between the two but not hard enough to use shop words.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 7, 2022)

Looks great Mike!


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 7, 2022)

It's funny how those afternoon projects turn into 3 day ordeals.  My locking nut was the same way.









						Tool Post Locking Lever - Where to Buy?
					

Have you ever come across these for sale anywhere?




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 8, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> On the top of the post I tapped a 1/4 - 28 hole for a post that can hold a DTI or micrometer or whatever, some one else mentioned this in another thread and it sounded like a good plan.



I either missed that or forgot it. It's a GREAT idea either way!


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 8, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> What I thought was going to be an afternoon project turned into a couple of days play.



What is this all about Mike? 






I still don't have way covers on my mill. Lots of great suggestions from members, but I can't seem to put it all together in a way that I'm happy with. For now I drape paper towels over it. 

I can't really tell what you have going on there, but it looks very interesting to me. Might be an idea there I can use!


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 8, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> What is this all about Mike?


That's an upgrade waiting to happen. The previous owner Red Greened a way cover (duct tape) that is way to long so this is my method to shorten it, temporary but still two years on. The clamps are just holding the fold that shortens the cover.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 8, 2022)

The best way to make something permanent is to do it temporarily. 

I like the nut.  Something I've been meaning to make for mine too, but there always seems to be bigger fish to fry out there.  I have an extra set of wrenchs that fit all the nuts on my myford hanging on a screw in the wall behind the lathe.  I pick stuff up at yards sales, etc, as it's nice to have dedicated tools at each machine, so my shop time doesn't turn into a where's waldo adventure.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 8, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> The best way to make something permanent is to do it temporarily.
> 
> I like the nut.  Something I've been meaning to make for mine too, but there always seems to be bigger fish to fry out there.  I have an extra set of wrenchs that fit all the nuts on my myford hanging on a screw in the wall behind the lathe.  I pick stuff up at yards sales, etc, as it's nice to have dedicated tools at each machine, so my shop time doesn't turn into a where's waldo adventure.



I love the quote! 

I do the same. I keep a running list of the extra tools I need for each machine. Then I keep the right beside or behind those machines. If I cannot find extras I will usually buy an economical one. I love it when one tool will service several needs on a given machine. 

My worst machine is my lathe which needs a dozen Allen's as well as a half dozen wrenches.


----------

